# 4 weeks pregnant, heavy bleeding for 2 days but positive preg tests - Help!



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello,

I'd be very grateful for any advice.  I've just gone through my first IVF cycle.  My embryo transfer was on 14th August and I found out I was pregnant on Tues. 23rd August.  My HCG number was 117.  That day I started to have very light pink/beige spotting.  However on Thurs. I noticed a small amount of red blood.  I phoned the doctor and they told me to go for more blood tests on Fri. morning.  Throughout the day, while waitiing for the result the bleeding got heavier, some on a pad but most of it in the toilet when I urinated, including some clotting.  I was prepared for the worst but when I got the result at 4:00 on Fri. afternoon I found out my HCG had gone up to 476.  The bleeding has continued Friday night and now today also.  I have some cramping but nothing severe.  I took 2 home pregnancy tests last night and 1 this morning and all were strong positives.  I'm returning to the GP for more blood tests on Tuesday due to it being a bank holiday Monday but in the meantime I'm very confused.  Do I need to go to A&E?  The doctor on the phone on Friday said just to take it easy and if the pain gets severe then go.  I'm a bit crampy & tired  but no severe pains.  Is there still hope do you think?  What could this be?  Could it be an infection?  Or, should I start to accept the worst?  Please advise if possible.  I would so greatly appreciate it.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's impossible to say I'm afraid. Some women do have heavy bleeding and everything be fine. If the pain becomes worse than it is now, more than the cramps, then ring your emergency gp or nhs direct and they can refer you to the hospital,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to reply.  Still bleeding but another positive test this morning.  This waiting period is so very difficult.


----------

